# Quick Tips:Buying Used Equipment Online



## tancehughes (May 21, 2010)

The internet has helped facilitate many transactions between buyers and sellers of used screen printing equipment and supplies. Unfortunately for some buyers, the package received doesn’t always match up with the description provided by the seller. Here’s a few basic guidelines to follow when buying any used (or new) equipment and supplies from other individuals on classified forums or other websites.


*Pictures – *Be sure that the seller can provide pictures of the product. In this day and age, everybody has a camera phone, digital camera, or camera on their computer. If the seller can’t provide a picture of the product, stay away.


*Get it in writing* – Ask for an invoice or receipt. Ensure that every item is listed and priced as agreed by the two parties. Be sure that any tax or shipping costs are also mentioned.


*Check local listings* – See if you can find any of the products that you want in your area first. Customize your search options and see if you can pick-up locally or cut down the shipping time.


*Payment options* – Pay in a form such as credit card or check. Wiring money can become a problem if you have to get a refund due to a dispute or incorrect product. Have record of the transaction in form of a receipt and invoice if at all possible.
Be sure to cover all your bases before purchasing anything from an individual over a classifieds forum or other website. Have record of every transaction. You don’t want to get burned and have no way of getting a refund!


_- Tance Hughes is President of Tesep Supply Company. The company sells textile screen printing supplies and offers training to new and existing screen printers._


----------



## Randallbee38 (Mar 11, 2013)

Where can I buy silk screen machine at and is Insta graphic heat press good to use for silk screening 

Sent from my M865 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lostmase (Nov 8, 2017)

where is the best place to sell equipment. Craigslist and ebay do not have enough lookers.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

lostmase said:


> where is the best place to sell equipment. Craigslist and ebay do not have enough lookers.


Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software


----------



## lostmase (Nov 8, 2017)

I have seen digit smith before. Just trying to avoid paying the 50$. I guess if I dont have any luck sometime soon I'll just pay it.


----------

